# Million copy NYT bestseller MODERN WOMEN, Park Avenue Series, Book #4



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*Because the women we were made us the women we are.*

*MODERN WOMEN*, Park Avenue Series Book #4 the *million-copy bestseller* by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris: *"Fiction at its Best,"* #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

The lives and times of three dynamic women-*Lincky, the smart one, Elly, the idealistic one, Jane, the outrageous one.* Meet them-and *the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.
*
"Author *Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.*"--West Coast Review of Books

"Ruth Harris's *breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations* make MODERN WOMEN fun to read."--Dallas News

*"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades."* --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

*"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks* and fast action ."--Booklist

*"Sharply and stylishly written.* Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

*"Glory be! Excellent,* a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

*"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives*. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"*A sure thing.* I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

*The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5
*
*Decades*, Book #1-An emotional blockbuster! A marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly

*Husbands And Lovers*, Book #2-*Million copy New York Times bestseller!* A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced." --Cosmopolitan

*Love And Money*, Book #3-Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NYTimes Book Review

*The Last Romantics*, Book #5-An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920's. "Full of larger-than-life characters." 5-stars

  

About the author: New York Times bestselling author Ruth Harris has sold many millions of copies around the world in hardcover and paperback editions. Her fiction has been translated into 19 languages, published in 25 countries and selected by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome that you're getting these "rereleased" so to speak on Kindle. I hope you have tremendous success with them!!!
(seen your posts on JA's blog)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks so much, Stephen. It's exciting but as JAK warns tons of work. I reverted all my rights some time ago but just got MW recently. I was nervous, too, until the reversion letter came thru. I wondered if SMP was going to let me have them back but they did. Lucky (and happy) me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Ruth!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A very polite bump...;-)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Sharp and stylishly written. Passionate, daring and unconventional.” according to the Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MODERN WOMEN--and the men in their lives.

Lincky Desmond: She married Mr. Right--only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She was loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, would she be able to stand up for herself and her children?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, outrageous and determined not to be ignored, she managed to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He would marry one, betray another and make one of them very, very rich.

"Sharp and stylishly written. Passionate, daring and unconventional."
-Chicago Sun-Times
"Glory be! Excellent..."
-Los Angeles Times
"FICTION AT ITS BEST!"
-New Woman Magazine

Author's note:  The sexual revolution transformed the lives of modern women and I write about this subject with candor and irreverence, the way women talk about sex when they think no one's listening. Please do not buy Modern Women if easily offended.  I want readers to love my books, not be distressed by them.

About the author: New York Times bestselling author Ruth Harris has sold many millions of copies around the world in hardcover and paperback editions. Her fiction has been translated into 19 languages, published in 25 countries and selected by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Another, even politer, bump.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot August bump


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your re-release, Ruth!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hurricane Irene bump!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

11/22/63 Dallas, Texas. She was there. What she saw. What she thought. What she felt. What she did.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Women's lives in the Mad Men years.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

St. Martin's Press international bestseller!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Smart. Sexy. Sad. Scintillating!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SALE 99c


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheerful Holidays!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New books for the new year!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Snow Day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

sunny!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Val's Day coming soon!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

warm for feb. beach time?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

orig pubbed by St Martin's press in hc & mmpb. Over 1 million copies sold!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Sunny, bright, cool!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, perfect! Makes everyone look good, feel good!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Brackets!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot as a new iPad!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Spring!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A million copies sold!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Sassy & steamy!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MODERN WOMEN-Sassy & steamy!

Lincky Desmond: With beauty, brains and money, she marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, outrageous and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He will marry one, betray another and make one of them very, very rich.

"Sharp and stylishly written. Passionate, daring and unconventional."
-Chicago Sun-Times
"Glory be! Excellent..."
-Los Angeles Times
"FICTION AT ITS BEST!"
-New Woman Magazine


About the author: New York Times bestselling author Ruth Harris has sold many millions of copies around the world in hardcover and paperback editions. Her fiction has been translated into 19 languages, published in 25 countries and selected by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharp and stylishly written. Passionate, daring and unconventional."
-Chicago Sun-Times
"Glory be! Excellent..."
-Los Angeles Times
"FICTION AT ITS BEST!"
-New Woman Magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

About the author: New York Times bestselling author Ruth Harris has sold many millions of copies around the world in hardcover and paperback editions. Her fiction has been translated into 19 languages, published in 25 countries and selected by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharp and stylishly written. Passionate, daring and unconventional."
-Chicago Sun-Times
"Glory be! Excellent..."
-Los Angeles Times
"FICTION AT ITS BEST!"
-New Woman Magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New cover!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Sexxxxy!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Shocking!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"FICTION AT ITS BEST!"
-New Woman Magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Modern Women provide fireworks for the Fourth!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Modern Women & the men in their lives. The wrong men. The right men. The maybe men.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Elly and Owen had a wonderful time in and out of bed but, after that, three weeks would pass before Elly heard from him again. Owen Casals was a man who had been born knowing that you always left them wanting more.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Size six, thought Hank. She wore a black cashmere sweater and gray skirt that indicated her curves without blatantly advertising them. Her shiny hair was cut into a sleek bob and her big greenish-blue eyes were alive with intelligence. She wore a gold-and-diamond wedding ring and an expensive-looking watch. 

Hank Greene, permanent outcast, perpetual reject, decided right away that Lincky Desmond was way out of his league and he hated her for it.

What, Hank asked himself in disbelief as she smiled at him, had he done to get so lucky? What, he asked himself, unable to take his eyes off her, was going on here?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She loved and lost but revenge made her rich and famous.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Just as love had not yet entered the age of AIDS, real estate had not yet entered the age of Trump. Jane solved the apartment problem by not living anywhere in particular. Instead, dragging her suitcase behind her, she camped out at a variety of sublets. A garden apartment on Grove Street furnished with South Seas wicker. A tiny but sweet-smelling studio in Murray Hill located over an Italian bakery. A mirrored, leopard-skin-printed carpeted bachelor's pad complete with round bed and black satin sheets on Second Avenue in the low 60s.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Owen had a job waiting for him at the _Dispatch_.
"I was hungry, horny, and ambitious," he said. "I was waiting to conquer the world."


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

To render herself unemployable, Jane decided that under no circumstances would she learn to type or take shorthand. When anyone asked, _Can you type?_ Jane could honestly say, _Absolutely not_.

Instead, she specialized in fringe employment. "The lunatic fringe," she told her friend, Wilma.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Elly and Owen had a wonderful time in and out of bed but, after that, three weeks would pass before Elly heard from him again. Owen Casals was a man who had been born knowing that you always left them wanting more.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Young, smart, lively, witty!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She loved and lost but revenge made her rich and famous.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Fiction at its best!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2—Million copy New York Times bestseller. A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. “Steamy and fast-paced.” --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2—Million copy New York Times bestseller. A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. “Steamy and fast-paced.” --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2—Million copy New York Times bestseller. A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. “Steamy and fast-paced.” --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

Report to moderator    74.108.26.206


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by “brilliant” novelist Ruth Harris was originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews. In its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN repeated that success, becoming a national bestseller, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the Kindle edition rose to #1 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers and Shakers List.

Opening with the assassination of John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Texas on 11/22/63, MODERN WOMEN is about the lives and times of three young women—and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Lincky Desmond: She marries Mr. Right—only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.
Elly McGrath: She is loyal and idealistic but when faced with the ultimate betrayal, will she be able to stand up for herself?
Jane Gresh: Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, she manages to shock the entire country.
Owen Casals: Handsome, successful, magnetic. He marries one, betrays another and makes one of them very, very rich.

“Author Ruth Harris's rapier wit spices up a coming-of-age story. A superb 'rags to riches' novel. You'll love MODERN WOMEN.”--West Coast Review of Books

“Ruth Harris's breezy prose style, peppery dialogue and irreverent observations make MODERN WOMEN fun to read.”--Dallas News

"Funny, sad, vivid, and raunchy. Harris seeks to enliven and entertain, and she does it in spades.” --The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"Upbeat, sassy. Filled with romantic sparks and fast action ."--Booklist

"Sharply and stylishly written. Harris treads a fine line between popular fiction and more substantive women's literature."--Chicago Sun-Times

"Glory be! Excellent, a thoroughly delightful tale of what it was like to be young, ambitious and in love."--Los Angeles Times

"Fiction at its best. Savvily mixes rosy fantasy with truth about women's lives. Open this novel and prepare to be happy."--New Woman magazine

"A sure thing. I greatly enjoyed MODERN WOMEN and, actually, I couldn't put it down." --The Washington Times

Ruth Harris is “Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion.” --Fort Worth Star-Telegram


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*Million Copy New York Times bestseller!*

*MODERN WOMEN* (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the *passionate lives* and *turbulent times* of three *dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.*

*Jane Gresh: The Maverick.* Bawdy, talented and *determined not to be ignored*, her *delicious revenge* on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her *very, very famous* and *very, very rich*.

*Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working,* she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and *inspired women* everywhere. She marries *Mr. Right*-only to risk it all for *Mr. Wrong*.

*Elly McGrath: The Idealist.* She is loyal and dedicated, *a loving wife and devoted mother,* but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to *stand up for herself and her children?*

*Owen Casals: The trailblazer.* Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was *handsome, successful, magnetic*-and *he knew it*. He was *hungry, horny and ambitious*-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were *spirited, resilient adventurers* in a new universe of *untried freedoms and untested ideals*. Together they burst out of the past and *opened doors into the future.*

*"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."
*
MODERN WOMEN was *a million-copy NYT bestseller!* Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became *a national sensation*, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to *#1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.*

*The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5
*
Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), *an emotional blockbuster* about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-*Million copy New York Times bestseller!* Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-*#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list.* Rich girl, poor girl. *Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face.* "Richly plotted. *First-class entertainment*." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, *superior fiction.* A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-*A sweeping love story* set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.*"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable."* --Cosmopolitan *"Gloriously romantic!"* --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus

Report to moderator 74.108.26.206


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MODERN WOMEN (originally published by St. Martin's Press) was a Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MODERN WOMEN (originally published by St. Martin's Press) was a Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MODERN WOMEN (originally published by St. Martin's Press) was a Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

MODERN WOMEN (originally published by St. Martin's Press) was a Million Copy New York Times bestseller!

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book #4) by "brilliant" novelist Ruth Harris is about the passionate lives and turbulent times of three dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men. The wrong men. The maybe men.

Jane Gresh: The Maverick. Bawdy, talented and determined not to be ignored, her delicious revenge on the man who cheated her shocks an entire country and makes her very, very famous and very, very rich.

Lincky Desmond: The Communicator. Smart, beautiful and hard working, she dared take a gamble others wouldn't and inspired women everywhere. She marries Mr. Right-only to risk it all for Mr. Wrong.

Elly McGrath: The Idealist. She is loyal and dedicated, a loving wife and devoted mother, but when confronted with the ultimate betrayal, what will she do to stand up for herself and her children?

Owen Casals: The trailblazer. Hemingway invented macho. Owen Casals perfected it. He was handsome, successful, magnetic-and he knew it. He was hungry, horny and ambitious-and just waiting to conquer the world.

They were spirited, resilient adventurers in a new universe of untried freedoms and untested ideals. Together they burst out of the past and opened doors into the future.

"Bestsellers like Decades, Husbands And Lovers and Love And Money have established Ruth Harris as one of the frankest, most stylish, and most compelling voices in contemporary fiction."

MODERN WOMEN was a million-copy NYT bestseller! Originally published by St. Martin's Press in hard cover to rave reviews, in its paperback edition, MODERN WOMEN became a national sensation, and then equaled that achievement for the third time when the ebook edition rose to #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers List.

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Books 1-3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3NZ90

Books 1-5: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X3RTR4

Decades (Book #1), an emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women, sold millions of copies in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions. Originally published by Simon & Schuster; revised and updated by the author for today's reader. "Terrific!" -Cosmopolitan -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly "Powerful. A gripping novel." -Women Today Book Club

Husbands And Lovers (Book #2)-Million copy New York Times bestseller! Top Ten on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List! Winner, Best Contemporary, Romantic Times! The story of a wallflower who turns herself into a lovely and desirable woman and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. "A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan magazine.

Love And Money (Book #3)-#1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review "Fast-paced, superior fiction. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

The Last Romantics (Book #5)-A sweeping love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. She is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted."I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan "Gloriously romantic!" --Kirkus


----------

